# [SOLVED] Code 21 connecting ipod to Win 7



## adamgillett (Jun 15, 2010)

I hadn't connected my ipod shuffle and nano to my PC for sometime, mainly using my iphone which still works fine. (I recently upgraded from Vista to Win7)
I now have the following problem. If I connect either of my shuffles (gen 2) or my wife's nano, once itunes opens they stop functioning. If I look in device manager the shuffle/nano shows as "mass storage device" with a yellow exclamation mark. If I look at properties it says windows is uninstalling (code 21). I have seen a few other posts but none seem to resolve the issue.
All work fine on my laptop so it can't be the shuffles/nano. 
I've tried different USB ports. 
I've even reinstalled Windows 7 but the problem remained!! 
I have reinstalled itunes.
I've tried deleting the USB entries in Device manager and allowing windows to reinstall drivers.
Interestingly if I stop itunes opening the exclamation mark doesn't appear and they remain visible in the list of drives under "computer".

It runs on an intel quad core 2.4GHz 4GB RAM and Nvidia 8800GT graphics card.

I've spent hours trying to resolve this and am confused why the reinstall didn't correct the issue. If it is a hardware problem, why does my iphone and other hardware connect ok?

I suspect a driver issue but the compatability site says they should work with Win 7.

Adam


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Code 21 connecting ipod to Win 7*

Is the Apple software/ drivers up-to-date?


----------



## adamgillett (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: Code 21 connecting ipod to Win 7*

As far as I'm aware yes. The itunes software is the latest version and the drivers for the ipods is installed by windows so I assume is up to date. 
All works well on my older laptop running XP.


----------



## adamgillett (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: Code 21 connecting ipod to Win 7*

Found this temporary fix which works.

http://www.sevenforums.com/software/2862-ipod-shuffle-2.html#post147035


----------

